
Jeff Bezos' net worth rose $67B this year – $8M per hour - cellis
http://theweek.com/speedreads/794105/amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-net-worth-rose-67-billion-year--8-million-hour
======
anoncoward111
Ultimately either a ton of value will be created for consumers or shareholders
will be wrecked.

Bezos is spending their money until then :)

